# Baby goat time



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

Our three does are due the next few days. This morning Baby Girl decided to give birth a day early. We now have a new little boy and a little girl. The girl has waddles like her mom. We can't wait to see what others will be born soon.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Aww they are so cute  I love the big ears


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Too cute!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Just love those ears ! Congrats


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

They are adorable! Which one is the doe?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lucky  very cute. I'm taking my phone out to my doe to show her what she needs to be doing......I WANT KIDS


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

SOOO cute!! congrats!!!


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

The doe is the brown headed one.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

OMG 
They are so cute!:lovey:
I love the white markings on the dark brown headed one.
Lucky you!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You must live somewhere it warm during the winter  No way Id be kidding here at this time of year. burrrr


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

We live just over the Mexico Texas border. It gets cool here in the winter but no snow and no frosts (usually). Our does are always delivering in the cooler months. We have never had spring babies.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Adorable! Congrats! Our first doe doesn't kid until January. Love the ears, btw!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

I loooove wattles~


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats! They are beautiful.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats!! Cute kids, and I love wattles too!! I have a wattled buck this year .. Hoping for some wattle babies too


----------

